# Arena?



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've never heard of sawdust to cover an entire arena. do you plan on using it to cover your entire arena?


----------



## CowPony (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I have an outdoor arena and the grass turned to mud which turned to dried hard impossible to work on footing so I was looking into something I could do for a suitable footing that won't hurt my horses feet. I thought of sand but it's quite expensive.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

i've only seen saw dust for bedding for the pony rides at fairs and stuff because it's easy to just scoop the poop up w/ it and throw it all away.... i just think that for out door saw dust would cause a lot of problems... and when it gets wet it smells...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think sawdust is too light. It would get sloppy and dusty. 
Check out this article for some pros and cons of different footing:
http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/freepubs/pdfs/ub038.pdf


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah never heard of using sawdust for arena footing most places around here just us sand it stays around. dont think sawdust would stick around with a good windstorm. we have alot of those around here


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Sawdust is pretty dusty, I wouldn't recommend it for an arena flooring.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I've ridden in a saw dust arena.. it will become quite dusty as it breaks down even more. Unless you have a major hook up in saw dust, it really isn't cheaper because you have to keep adding to it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CowPony said:


> Does sawdust make a good arena footing? And if not what are some good indoor and outdoor arena footings?


I have seen is used once but it was mixed with something else but the smell was horrandous. Whenever you got in that arena, the strength of the smell of shavings was horrible and I don't mean that litghtly. I would never go there for showing again.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

We use sand and water it with water mixed with calseum so it dosen`t need to get watered for long pirods of time.


----------



## huntseat7 (Dec 31, 2008)

no sawdust isn't a good footing. It breaks down fast when stepped on and becomes dusty. I love the new wax coated sands that are out there, and stone-dust with a dirt/sand on top is great, but needs to be watered


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Our stable uses some type of sand, and gets watered a lot (they have sprinklers in the ceiling) to keep it moist and avoid any dust.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have only seen sawdust used in stalls and aisle ways. We have dirt/sand and they tractor it every so often when it gets too hard. We did at one point have wood chips for the indoor, i hated them, sand is much better and softer!!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Our stable has always used race track footing. I wouldn't use sawdust.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was going to use blue stone dust and sand mix...


----------

